# Proper Nabe?????????????????????



## bmxer75 (31. August 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe gerade bei Gs rumgesucht und da is mir die neue Cassette von Proper aufgefallen. Und jetzt spiel ich mit dem gedanken sie mir zu holen. Ich habe jetzt die Hazard Cassette und bin mit der nich all zu doll zufrieden. Könnt ihr mir schon was über die Proper sagen??? Oder irgendeine andere Cassette empfehlen??


----------



## cyclon3 (31. August 2004)

Was is denn mit deiner Hazzard? Wenn die 48L hat und der Zustand noch ok is, nimm ich die gerne 

Edit: Schau ma bei bmx-test.com vorbei. Die Primo soll noch super sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (31. August 2004)

Die Primo _ist_ super.


----------



## evil_rider (31. August 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Die Primo _ist_ super.




und soschwer wie nen normales hinterrad.   

sry, aber die primo ist
1. hässlich
2. bleischwer
3. bleischwer
4. bleischwer
5. gibt es keine anständigen driver dafür ausser von profile für 170.   
6. teuer

kurz: produkt ohne daseins berechtigung.


----------



## bmxer75 (1. September 2004)

die nabe hat 48 loch und die lager sind nich mehr ganz so cool. Ich hatte auch schon ein neuen driver gekauft. Sie läuft jetzt wieder bloß das sie mir halt zu schwer is ne.


----------



## sebiritz (1. September 2004)

Profile


----------



## evil_rider (1. September 2004)

sebiritz schrieb:
			
		

> Profile




teuer, und schwerer als hazard und proper.


----------



## sebiritz (2. September 2004)

Wenn du so penibel mit dem Gewicht bist, dann muss dein Rad ja ziemlich leicht sein.Des würd ich zu gerne mal sehen.Kein normaler Mensch will ne Odyssey oder ne Proper, wenn er ne Profile haben kann.Und der hohe Anschaffungspreis lohnt sich auch.


----------



## Moto (2. September 2004)

Es gibt aber Leute die von Profile auf Odyssey gewechselt sind!


----------



## bmxer75 (2. September 2004)

Wollte mir ja auch schon ne Profile kaufen aber habe dann nur schlechtes von ihr gehört und habe es dann gelassen. Und die Proper is so schön leicht... . Na ja mein rad wiegt 12,2 kg. Muss noch weniger werden.


----------



## evil_rider (3. September 2004)

sebiritz schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du so penibel mit dem Gewicht bist, dann muss dein Rad ja ziemlich leicht sein.Des würd ich zu gerne mal sehen.Kein normaler Mensch will ne Odyssey oder ne Proper, wenn er ne Profile haben kann.Und der hohe Anschaffungspreis lohnt sich auch.




ich fahre profile.. aber im cruiser.   

dekadenz ist mein 2. name.

und meine proper hat nachher im übrigen 9T titan driver & titanachse.

also nen wenig(200) teurer als profile.   

p.s. und ich will keine 2. profile wenn ich ne proper haben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmxer75 (3. September 2004)

also hast du die Proper schon?? 
Und wat sagst du zu der Nabe???


----------



## kater (3. September 2004)

@ evil:

Ist schon toll, wenn man jedem Trend hinterherrennen kann und nun den Gewichtsfaschismus ausüben kann, was?
 Ich schaue bei einem Produkt nicht nur aufs Gewicht, sondern auf Verarbeitung, Qualität und vor allem Stabilität. Und weil die Primo 4 SB-Lager und 2 SB-Lager im Driver und zudem noch vier Mitnehmer hat, das Gehäuse aus einem Stück Alu gefräst wurde und eine sehr stabile Hohlachse (die man auch aus Titan kaufen kann) besitzt, habe ich sie mir gekauft und bereue es bis jetzt nicht. Die Profile ist nicht so der Bringer. Odyssey hat halt nur 3 Mitnehmer und nur ein SB-Lager im Driver, ist aber auch kein Problem. Ich wollte halt Stabilität und das geht bei mir vor dem Gewicht. Und über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten - schon gar nicht mit dir.


----------



## evil_rider (3. September 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> @ evil:
> 
> Ist schon toll, wenn man jedem Trend hinterherrennen kann und nun den Gewichtsfaschismus ausüben kann, was?
> Ich schaue bei einem Produkt nicht nur aufs Gewicht, sondern auf Verarbeitung, Qualität und vor allem Stabilität. Und weil die Primo 4 SB-Lager und 2 SB-Lager im Driver und zudem noch vier Mitnehmer hat, das Gehäuse aus einem Stück Alu gefräst wurde und eine sehr stabile Hohlachse (die man auch aus Titan kaufen kann) besitzt, habe ich sie mir gekauft und bereue es bis jetzt nicht. Die Profile ist nicht so der Bringer. Odyssey hat halt nur 3 Mitnehmer und nur ein SB-Lager im Driver, ist aber auch kein Problem. Ich wollte halt Stabilität und das geht bei mir vor dem Gewicht. Und über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten - schon gar nicht mit dir.




lol, *ICH* habe den trend mit dem gewicht gesetzt junge.

ich renne nix hinterher, ich war der erste hier im board der leichtbau an seinem street/dirt/bmx rädern gemacht hat.
war der erste mit leichten street reifen, der erste mit ner FG mit 60mm @ ultra hart etc.

und beim BMX bin ich damals(vor 5 jahren) vorne schon alunipel gefahren und habe gebohrt was ging.

wer also welchem trend hinterher rennt.    

p.s. die primo hält auchnet länger als ne normale profile oder odyssey, trotz der 6 lager.

und im übrigen haben alle cassetten naben 2 lager im driver(odyssey, profile, primo, proper, mosh etc.) 1 lager wäre technisch garnicht möglich weil sich der driver sofort verkanten würde. 

und mehr als 3 sperrklinken sind auchnet nötig.

weil ich bezweifel das du jemals den druck auf nen driver bringen wirst den ulrich bringt, und die MTB/RR naben von campa und shimano haben 3 klinken. --> hält.

und ich achte auch auf die stabilität, bisher ist das einzige was leichtbau technisch schrott gegangen war der flybikes malaga vorbau.

und das lag an der fehlerhaften ersten serie, mittlerweile hält er ja bei gleichem gewicht.

und recht hast du, streiten kannst du mitmir nicht, weil *ICH HABE IMMER RECHT*.


----------



## bmxer75 (4. September 2004)

Ja ich renne auch kein trend hinterher. Ich hatte nur vor nem halben Jahr ein 18 kilo Rad und find es ganz angenehm wenn ich jetzt so ein leichtes unter dem Arsch habe. Ich find es fährt sich einfach ganz anders mit einem leichtem Rad. Aber das is ja jedem seine sache wie er es mag. Oder? Ich denk mal schon.


----------



## fr33r!d0r (4. September 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> lol, *ICH* habe den trend mit dem gewicht gesetzt junge.
> [...]
> und recht hast du, streiten kannst du mitmir nicht, weil *ICH HABE IMMER RECHT*.



Oh man, wie peinlich


----------



## kater (4. September 2004)

Es gibt Teile, da spart man nicht an der Stabilität. Eine Nabe gehört definitiv dazu. Trotz dieser Nabe (in Verbindung mit einer Hulahoop) wiegt mein Bike knappe 13,8Kg. Von dem her... Evil, du bist einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (4. September 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Teile, da spart man nicht an der Stabilität. Eine Nabe gehört definitiv dazu. Trotz dieser Nabe (in Verbindung mit einer Hulahoop) wiegt mein Bike knappe 13,8Kg. Von dem her... Evil, du bist einfach nur lächerlich.




tja, naben sind aber keine schwachstellen, ausser die achse, weil der driver geht garantiert net soschnell platt wien normales schraubritzel.

nebenbei habe ich früher schraubritzel am laufendem band ge****t, aber meine mosh hält nun schon nen jahr und davor ist m.w. die nen jahr gefahren, die nabe ist immernoch 1a. ist im übrigen das gleiche innenleben wie bei der hazard.


----------



## Moto (4. September 2004)

ich fahre die alte Odyssey mit Hohlachse und RNC 9t Driver und alles hält wunderbar. Die Nabe fahre ich jetzt ca. 9 Monate und hatte bisher keine Probleme. Und trotz des alten Gehäuses wiegt sie knapp über 500g. (Mein Fahrrad wiegt im übrigen unter 12 Kilo trotz Fly Bikes Estampida Rahmen).


----------



## kater (5. September 2004)

@ evil:

Wenn du Freiläufe kaputtfährst, solltest du an deinem Fahrstil arbeiten oder Dicta kaufen. Die hielten bei mir über Jahre...


----------



## evil_rider (5. September 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> @ evil:
> 
> Wenn du Freiläufe kaputtfährst, solltest du an deinem Fahrstil arbeiten oder Dicta kaufen. Die hielten bei mir über Jahre...




ich bin nur dicta und shimano gefahren.

und die gingen platt.

und ich habe meine pegs auf der anderen seite, die dinger halten einfach nurnich meinem antritt stand und zerbrechen im wahrsten sinne des wortes.

naja, wer ne medium-size kette beim antritt ****t der ****t auch ritzel.


----------



## bmxer75 (7. September 2004)

Hallo

Ich wollte nur nochmal dran erinnern worauf sich der Traded mal bezogen hat. Ich wollte nur mal wissen ob jemand schon erfahrung mit der Proper hat.

mfg Christian


----------



## Vitali (7. September 2004)

bmxer75 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ich wollte nur nochmal dran erinnern worauf sich der Traded mal bezogen hat. Ich wollte nur mal wissen ob jemand schon erfahrung mit der Proper hat.
> 
> mfg Christian



Die Nabe ist erst rausgekommen, sicherlich kann dir jetzt noch keiner einen Erfahrungsbericht liefern. Um ne Nabe zu beurteilen muss man sie etwas länger fahren, glaub mir...


----------



## evil_rider (8. September 2004)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nabe ist erst rausgekommen, sicherlich kann dir jetzt noch keiner einen Erfahrungsbericht liefern. Um ne Nabe zu beurteilen muss man sie etwas länger fahren, glaub mir...




full ack


----------

